# ICSI 1ST Failed attempt



## JET4 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi everybody

Its my first time here and i'm not quite sure what i'm doing but here goes.

My DH and I decided not to tell too many people about our treatment as I just felt like a failure! DH has very low sperm rate and lots of abnormal sperm.  They told me I had mild PCOS but the blood tests at the start of our first cycle said different.  

Anyway, we were really anxious to get going and I started my Puregon injections (150 dosage).  After my first scan I was increased to 225. After the 3rd scan they upped me to 450 and then after that I had to go on to Menopur, first 6amps and then 8 for the last 3 days.  At my last scan they said it wasn't looking good as I only had 2 good sized follicles.  They rang me that night following the blood results to tell me it wasn't really worth going ahead.  Sobbed for about an hour!! I really thought I had prepared myself for the disappointments but it seems not.

They said that I had a better chance of success next time round as they would put me on Menopur from the start.  I have to have one regular period and then we can start again in the new year but it just seems so long to wait!!!

Has anybody else had a similar experience? 

Its really reassuring to know that lots of other people are in the same boat

Love to all. x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi,

I am so sorry you have had to go through this, however as you have been told this does not mean it will not work for you in the future. I have attached a link below to the poor responder thread where there are plenty of lovely ladies going through a similar situtaion and I am sure one of them will be able to give you some advice.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118810.60

I wish you every success for the future.

Tracey XXX


----------

